# special treatment of birds before a big race



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

We are just about at the end of our season and I was thinking to myself if I did enough for the birds when it comes to training and their health so I wanted to ask the racing crowd if they have any special things they do before a big race like a 300 young bird race?


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

I am only a new flier but a guy here told me to give them electrolytes 2 days prior to basketing and not to fly them on basketing day to ensure all the birds get a good feed and are full of vigor when they get out of the basket. I generally bath them on Thursdays too, I believe that lifts there spirits and makes them appreciative of home.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> I am only a new flier but a guy here told me to give them electrolytes 2 days prior to basketing and not to fly them on basketing day to ensure all the birds get a good feed and are full of vigor when they get out of the basket. I generally bath them on Thursdays too, I believe that lifts there spirits and makes them appreciative of home.


Yep I don't let them out on basketing day , haven't heard about the electrolytes before a race I always have them in the water the day of return. 
I give the healthy pigeon product 3 times this week mixed with canola oil on the feed and 2 days of 
What I have made sure of is that all the birds have been sprayed with bronco fly spray for lice and mites, the last two week I used a canker med for 2 day then a respiratory the following week for 2 day. They have had their worm meds. 3 times a week tossed from 25 miles , the last time I drove home form a toss and it took me 37 minutes and the birds were home when I got here. All the birds have had 2 100 mile races and 1 200 mile race and 2 weeks off no race, just short tosses.
I've held their nose holes closed and no watery eyes so I'm sure they don't have respiratory . 
I've gave a high barley diet for 2 days , till today and tomorrow will go back to the high fat and Carbs to build them up. Wednesday will be their last toss at the 25 mile spot and late afternoon loft flying as to not over exercise them. I'll have to think about a bath day. 

Anyone have any other weekly systems or tips I've missed?


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

I too give bath days but give them on Mondays. Figure after getting back from a race they would enjoy that. But I have also heard that if you give it on Thursday, they sit on their perches preening themselves, and thus, conserve energy. 
But I've also heard, to contradict that notion, that they need the dust on their feathers for the race. Who knows. I feel though, that the birds have performed well for you Eric, so I wouldn't change anything in their routes. If it ain't broke type of thing. 

On a side note, we are excited to see how the birds do this weekend. How is the weather shaping up?


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm anxious to hear any new tips also as I'm in the same situation but not for nearly a month. I've always given a bath on Thursday, just clear water. I'm a horse shoer so I've breathed tons of fly spray and I always wonder when it's going to kill me so I'm not sure about using the Bronco spray. I gave them a canker pill today as this is the midpoint of the season. I'll treat them for respiratory about 2 weeks prior. Start getting them to eat more corn next week off and on so they get a taste for it. I'm kind of the opinion that good birds win races in spite of you but want to do everything I can to help.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I am of the belief that if you haven't given them a bath by Wednesday than wait till next week. I feel that they need the dust on their feathers, but my mentor who bathes them Fridays has won races and such that way, so who really knows. I think what you put in the water, feed, and training are more important than when we bathe them. Some families have been culled/bred to perform under a certain type of handling it is tough to switch it up all the sudden on them and expect them to do well.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think there may be as many special things as there are flyers. IMO I think if you see them as people do human athletes then being in shape is number one, and they are that way before the competition, even starting a year before. so keeping the birds in top muscle/stamina before hand would be top priority, and then just good husbantry.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

There`s no problem with giving the birds a bath even on Friday...But you better know if it`s going to be good weather before you do....They need the bloom if the weather forcast calls for a chance of rain....Alamo


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I said Bronco but it was a different brand but the same stuff inside the bottle. Now my birds smell like citronella. No mosquitos bothering my birds tonight . We had respirators on too so we didn't suffer any fumes. 

Don't worry V-john I'm keeping on the same plan one more toss from 25 miles tomorrow and loft fly on Thursday evening. The first few weeks of training was a basic feed mix. I had some pellets in the mix before the races started but that was taken out to make room for some different things like safflower and peanuts, but most everything I have been doing is the same except the fly spray which a friend pointed out that a few of my birds had lice and he thought it was effecting their performance.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Erik K, I may try the fly spray thing too, I used ivomec a while back and they still have a few lice, I am not into powdering weekly so need something else and maybe fly spray is the trick. My birds seem to be getting the tips of their feathers nibbled and when I turn the sawdust I see moths so I suspect that is it as mice and rats can be ruled out as the problem. Maybe fly spray will take care of that too.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> I think there may be as many special things as there are flyers. IMO I think if you see them as people do human athletes then being in shape is number one, and they are that way before the competion, even starting a year before. so keeping the birds in top muscle/stamina before hand would be top priority, and then just good husbantry.


I think SW is onto something with regards to viewing them as human athletes, I used to go on the odd jog but lately I have been going longer distances and also going up hill, trying to simulate my birds training regime, eating similar foods etc.. Sometimes I change my food supply in what would be considered a "bad way" to try better understand how the birds may feel if I made a similar change to their feed either through error or intent.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

NZ Pigeon said:


> Erik K, I may try the fly spray thing too, I used ivomec a while back and they still have a few lice, I am not into powdering weekly so need something else and maybe fly spray is the trick. My birds seem to be getting the tips of their feathers nibbled and when I turn the sawdust I see moths so I suspect that is it as mice and rats can be ruled out as the problem. Maybe fly spray will take care of that too.



I can't see the little bugs without my glasses on so when I handle the birds I missed the fact that they had this problem. The lice reproduce rapidly and cause the birds a lot of grief and keep them from resting at night so it has helped my birds very much in a few days. Just spray the under side of the wings and tail and back and cover their face so not to get any in their face or nose. My birds are more alert when I go into the loft. I even sprayed it on the perches when they were out flying or crawling pests away.


----------



## jwbriggs (Jul 30, 2009)

I use the Bronco also, very good product.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I hang a pest strip in the loft which seems to keep out the obvious bugs. Put a little virkon in the bath and if you worm with Quest it also takes care of external parasites. I think Borax in the bath will help also.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> I hang a pest strip in the loft which seems to keep out the obvious bugs. Put a little virkon in the bath and if you worm with Quest it also takes care of external parasites. I think Borax in the bath will help also.


I agree with the Borax. I use it every time in their weekly bath. 

I wasn't worried Eric, not one bit.  I'm excited for the race this weekend, good luck!


----------



## Rod Hultquist (Aug 23, 2009)

Some extra corn Wednesday and Thursday.


----------

